# Scenic pictures



## DJaz (Jul 27, 2011)

Update: This is *Pickens* County town of Jasper


----------



## leo (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice scenic shots, whereabouts in Jasper county were those taken??


----------



## Hoss (Jul 28, 2011)

That is pretty up there.  Fine shots showing it off.  

Hoss


----------



## kno3mike (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like Pickens County, where the town of Jasper is located.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2011)

Over the top!  Nice ones!


----------



## secondseason (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, that is the city of Jasper in Pickens County at the look off.  I've lived here all my life.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep I've seen that view a time or two from our motorcycle rides!


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 28, 2011)

Very cool. Makes me wanna drive up there


----------



## rip18 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice!  Looks like a great place to spend some time!


----------



## DJaz (Jul 29, 2011)

*Scenic pictures are from *Pickens* county/ town of Jasper*

Corrected location to Pickens county.


----------

